# Justin Bieber gets owned by a water bottle



## Nall (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.break.com/index/justin-bieber-hit-in-the-head-with-water-bottlehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuIgKzroLH0

I want to meet the person who threw it so I can give him a hug.
Fucking epic.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

;p this reminds me of something that will soon become a 4chan meme.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the most wonderful video in the world. My soul will rest peacefully having seen this.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like bieber either, but isn't it a little bit obsessively creepy to post a topic every time someone does _anything_ to him and then go on about how he "deserves it"?

I mean, I support free will and all that cool stuff, but this is kind of sadistic and cruel, and if given the chance I doubt any of you would do _anything_ to him because you're passive aggressive and trying to look cool on the internet.

I don't know man. Trying to look cool on the internet is pretty bad.



Seriously though, this kind of stuff really needs to stop. You're all cyber terrorists!


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 9, 2010)

hilarious.  he had that coming.


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 9, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> I don't like bieber either, but isn't it a little bit obsessively creepy to post a topic every time someone does _anything_ to him and then go on about how he "deserves it"?
> 
> I mean, I support free will and all that cool stuff, but this is kind of sadistic and cruel, and if given the chance I doubt any of you would do _anything_ to him because you're passive aggressive and trying to look cool on the internet.
> 
> ...


 
Quit yer bitchin, and let us be assholes!


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

I think if Justin Bieber wants to be in the spotlight, he has to accept that I will laugh at him when a bottle hits him in the head.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly I'm a little impressed by how well he rolled with that. +1 respect points :V .


----------



## Holsety (Aug 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Honestly I'm a little impressed by how well he rolled with that. +1 respect points :V .


 

Seriously, most other people would have flipped the fuck out.


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

AHAHAHAH!!!

That just totally made my afternoon


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Why wouldn't that be funny


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

I almost feel sorry for the poor kid, most made fun of guy since kim jong il


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 9, 2010)

Too bad it wasn't a brick.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2010)

Not everyone can do a bushdodge.


----------



## Nall (Aug 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Too bad it wasn't a brick.



Where is the THIS button? WHERE IS IT?! XD


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nall said:


> Where is the THIS button? WHERE IS IT?! XD


 
Its in a bush


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 9, 2010)

The this button is now diamonds.


----------



## BritishLynx (Aug 9, 2010)

Should have hit him in the throat, poor shot but still awesome.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 9, 2010)

Somehow, my browser will not allaow me to see it... AND THAT'S SAD! 

I hate Justin Bieber, I hate anyone who is talentless and becomes famous only because he/she has an orde of fangirls in his/her back because he/she "IS CUTE!". Ughhh...

Also Jashwa, your comment has made miss the "This" button.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2010)

The little shit ruined it by talking.


----------



## Pine (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know why it had to be a water bottle. Couldn't it have been something cooler like a brick or boot or something?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I don't know why it had to be a water bottle. Couldn't it have been something cooler like a brick or boot or something?



Those are reserved for the little monsters WBC brings to their protests, when you don't have Molotovs.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 9, 2010)

I would have thrown something bigger, like my shoe.
 Or if i had it, my car. 
 Or if i could afford it, a plane. 
 Or if it was legal for me to have it, a bomb.


----------



## Holsety (Aug 9, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> I hate Justin Bieber, I hate anyone who is talentless and becomes famous only because he/she has an orde of fangirls in his/her back because he/she "IS CUTE!". Ughhh...


 The butthurt jealousy of this post.


It is delicious


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 9, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I don't know why it had to be a water bottle. Couldn't it have been something cooler like a brick or boot or something?


 Oh wow. That's such a good idea. I wish I would've sai-


Jashwa said:


> Too bad it wasn't a brick.


 ..oh.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey, too bad it wasn't a brick.

FUCKING ORIGINALITY, BITCHES.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually I invented the brick. So you guys owe me some money.


----------



## Querk (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd much rather all the fangirls swooning over him get hit by water bottles. 


Or ICBMs.


----------



## Konstantine (Aug 9, 2010)

This video makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 9, 2010)

Should've thrown a knife :V


----------



## Pine (Aug 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh wow. That's such a good idea. I wish I would've sai-
> 
> ..oh.


 
as did hundred of other comments on the YouTube video :/


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Why do I care so little about him getting hit with a bottle?


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 10, 2010)

Pure Fucking Win.


----------



## Takun (Aug 10, 2010)

Poor kid.  Also, handled it really well.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

heheh, as easy as it is to hate on the kid, it's not his fault. He didn't throw himself into the spotlight and like it or not he DOES (or did *puberty*) have a good voice. 

I still hate him. But to a degree you have to feel for him.

btw, does anyone know if they've put Justin Bieber in a blender? 



...because that would be super...


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> heheh, as easy as it is to hate on the kid, it's not his fault. He didn't throw himself into the spotlight and like it or not he DOES (or did *puberty*) have a good voice.
> 
> I still hate him. But to a degree you have to feel for him.
> 
> ...



Does the guy who still makes those do that anymore?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 10, 2010)

This made me chuckle, and smile. 

I probably would've bust out laughing if it hit him square in the face. X3

Here's some advice: If you're going to become famous, please wait until AFTER puberty hits.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> This made me chuckle, and smile.
> 
> I probably would've bust out laughing if it hit him square in the face. X3
> 
> Here's some advice: If you're going to become famous, please wait until AFTER puberty hits.



So many child actors and singers fall to this...


----------



## Slyck (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's a fun fact:

Immediately after I shave my nads, I have more nad hair than Bieber.


Also, what ever happened to stinging nettle tea in a super soaker?


----------



## Dan. (Aug 10, 2010)

A bullet would have been better, still, it made my day.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 10, 2010)

You're all just mad he found an easy way to exploit money out of these girls, he's got a good thing going and he knows it. I know you're secretly a mastermind Beiber, you crafty devil.


----------



## Yodaman2 (Aug 10, 2010)

I say have at that little prepubescent mutant, be my guest. Who needs the little bastard around anyway.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 10, 2010)

Shame it wasn't a brick made of broken glass, with knives sticking out of it.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The this button is now diamonds.


 
I love you.
You turn me straight; you must be God.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 10, 2010)

If only it was a shoe....


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 10, 2010)

Beiber gets beaned with bottle of holy water and is deflected by soft spot in his infentile skull,.still funny,.I just dont care for tween anything,.he should have DODGED!!,.but then again hes what,.4 years old.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 10, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I love you.
> You turn me straight; you must be God.


 Hai thar bby o3o


Too bad it wasn't a knife made out of glass with broken bricks sticking out.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 11, 2010)

i want to know why people hate him in the first place....because he's a 16 year old who got famous and makes more money then the rest of yall?


----------



## Seas (Aug 11, 2010)

It should've been a flying brick bomb that explodes into guns that shoot monomolecular-edged broken glass knives.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> i want to know why people hate him in the first place....because he's a 16 year old who got famous and makes more money then the rest of yall?


 He's famous because a bunch of 12 year olds like him, and his songs are annoying. It's kinda like with the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 11, 2010)

He's just another manufactured pop star, like the Jonas Brothers.  The Jonas Brothers have little real artistic talent and are nothing more than a way for Disney to infect younger minds with lousy music and their own brand of slanted family and life values in the process.  They are pablum.

Same with Hannah Montana and O-Town (remember O-Town?).  They're just ways to make kids fall in line with Disney's "wholesomeness" schtick.  Heavily merchandised and publicized, little real talent, and ultimately so inoffensive and lacking in any sharp/rough ethical/moral edges that they become offensive for that very reason.  They're reality, Disney-fied (basically, entertainment wrapped in foam rubber and dusted with sugar).


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> He's just another manufactured pop star, like the Jonas Brothers.  The Jonas Brothers have little real artistic talent and are nothing more than a way for Disney to infect younger minds with lousy music and their own brand of slanted family and life values in the process.  They are pablum.
> 
> Same with Hannah Montana and O-Town (remember O-Town?).  They're just ways to make kids fall in line with Disney's "wholesomeness" schtick.  Heavily merchandised and publicized, little real talent, and ultimately so inoffensive and lacking in any sharp/rough ethical/moral edges that they become offensive for that very reason.  They're reality, Disney-fied (basically, entertainment wrapped in foam rubber and dusted with sugar).



manufactured offensivness and how long have they been doing this,.OH since forever!
sorry I'll listen to my deathmetal thankyou.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 11, 2010)

When my sister is singing a justin bieber song, I blast one of my favorite ska songs. It usually makes her leave.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 11, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> When my sister is singing a justin bieber song, I blast one of my favorite ska songs. It usually makes her leave.


 Awesome


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 11, 2010)

I got Rick Astley stuck my little sister's head. A step in the right direction (away from Hanna Montana).


----------



## Glitch (Aug 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I got Rick Astley stuck my little sister's head. A step in the right direction (away from Hanna Montana).


 
Almost any step is the right step at that point.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 15, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> I don't like bieber either, but isn't it a little bit obsessively creepy to post a topic every time someone does _anything_ to him and then go on about how he "deserves it"?
> 
> I mean, I support free will and all that cool stuff, but this is kind of sadistic and cruel, and if given the chance I doubt any of you would do _anything_ to him because you're passive aggressive and trying to look cool on the internet.
> 
> ...



Probably, but this is the internet. In the words of 2 Gryphon, "We're all psychotic dick bags here!"


----------



## Sigma (Aug 15, 2010)

If it was a knife all it had to do was graze the git to be a kill (at least thats what CoD:MW2 says)


----------



## Squallster (Aug 15, 2010)

100 awesome points to who ever nailed Beiber in the head with a bottle X3!!!


----------



## Aden (Aug 15, 2010)

It is kind of mean, but god damn if it's not a great example of schadenfreude


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> It is kind of mean


 It is but then again, it's not the first time a singer's been pegged with a bottle or some other projectile.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

the girl who threw that deserves a medal.. shes got dat thug aim haha


----------



## coward67 (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol pretty funny, I died laughing at this... OW! That didn't feel good. Like a girl has ever even made justin bieber feel good.


----------



## RMWX (Aug 18, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I don't know why it had to be a water bottle. Couldn't it have been something cooler like a brick or boot or something?


how about a frozen water bottle?


----------



## Atrak (Aug 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The this button is now diamonds.



No, the this button is now a small triangle in the lower-left corner of your post.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahaha! That just made my day.
Thank you. >XD


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 18, 2010)

Someone needs to set that kid straight. Turn him over to the good side of music.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 18, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! I can't wait till his career goes down the drain


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! I can't wait till his career goes down the drain


 His career won't go down the drain necessarily. He'll just fade into the background or something. Like Aaron Carter.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> His career won't go down the drain necessarily. He'll just fade into the background or something. Like Aaron Carter.


 
He's still alive? :V


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> He's still alive? :V



pfffft, apparently so.  e___o


----------



## Tycho (Aug 18, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> Someone needs to set that kid straight. Turn him over to the good side of music.


 
No.  We don't want him.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No.  We don't want him.


 
http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 19, 2010)

Relevant to topic. :V

[yt]p-AIJeQHMmU[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Relevant to topic. :V
> 
> [yt]p-AIJeQHMmU[/yt]


 

My eyes D:

_Still_ better than Bieber


----------



## Jude (Aug 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Relevant to topic. :V


 
So... disturbing :X


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

It was actually a pack of sour patch kids wrapped in a tshirt. Sorry if somebody else said that, I didn't read the rest of this thread... hurr.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

someone should post the bottle video on the you laugh you lose thread


----------

